# 226 Grip screws



## proxpilot (Aug 3, 2010)

i just bought an old school P226 W/ Houge grips, but i got a great deal on Factory Sig rose wood grips. but the screws aren't long enough for the wood grips. Anyone know a good site to get small parts like this? or would my local gun dealer have something like this?


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

proxpilot said:


> i just bought an old school P226 W/ Houge grips, but i got a great deal on Factory Sig rose wood grips. but the screws aren't long enough for the wood grips. Anyone know a good site to get small parts like this? or would my local gun dealer have something like this?


TopGunSupply.com

Tom and his staff are very helpful and are all too willing to answer any questions to ensure you get the right stuff. You WILL be amazed with the speed of their delivery as well. Seriously.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Growler67 said:


> TopGunSupply.com
> 
> Tom and his staff are very helpful and are all too willing to answer any questions to ensure you get the right stuff. You WILL be amazed with the speed of their delivery as well. Seriously.


+1

TGS is top notch.


----------



## TGS2 (May 6, 2006)

I know this is an old thread, but if you go to wood grip on a P226, you need P239 screws. They are the same except longer.


----------

